# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  What's a Spiky Moss??

## cbong

Read about using Spiky Moss for foreground. Could not find a picture in the forum. Can anyone provide a pict for ID pls? Thanks

----------


## |squee|

I searched "Spiky Moss" in the photo gallery and I got this tank by gorilla83:



It's in the foreground.

----------


## uklau

What's the plant at the background? Is it x'mass moss?

----------


## cbong

> I searched "Spiky Moss" in the photo gallery and I got this tank by gorilla83:
> 
> It's in the foreground.


Thanks. Isn't this erect moss, are they the same?

----------


## |squee|

I've no idea man, somehow they all look the same to me. Mosses have been shown to grow different under different conditions.  :Smile:

----------

